# Hair Bows



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

What is the trick to hair bows? I can't get them to stay in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

To some extent, it's a matter of them getting old enough to leave them alone, and for the hair to get long enough/thick enough to hold the topknot in.

What are you using to put her hair up? I find the best thing for everyday to be the teeny, tiny "Scunci" style covered elastics. these don't stay in the best, but they break the hair the least, which is important for everyday. 

For shows, I use the VERY tiny bands from Sally's that say they won't break hair. They might in a child's hair, but if the dog starts working on it, they hold tight enough that the hair definitely DOES break! But I find that when Kodi is in his crate (or working) at a sho, there's enough going on that he forgets about his hair and leaves it alone!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> To some extent, it's a matter of them getting old enough to leave them alone, and for the hair to get long enough/thick enough to hold the topknot in.
> 
> What are you using to put her hair up? I find the best thing for everyday to be the teeny, tiny "Scunci" style covered elastics. these don't stay in the best, but they break the hair the least, which is important for everyday.
> 
> For shows, I use the VERY tiny bands from Sally's that say they won't break hair. They might in a child's hair, but if the dog starts working on it, they hold tight enough that the hair definitely DOES break! But I find that when Kodi is in his crate (or working) at a sho, there's enough going on that he forgets about his hair and leaves it alone!


Augie did well with the little bands from Sally's....until the Finn Man came along and kept chewing them out of his hair. Augie can't see without his hair being put up and I guess the little bands are small enough that they go through the dog's system OK, at least Finn has shot several through his system. He seems to be much better about leaving them alone these days.


----------

